# My 14" Rhombeus



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

Hes well feed


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Nice fish man!

More info on the tank he is in?


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

Hey! He's in a 190gallon (720litre) , getting a 3D background tomorrow. And working on getting more smaller fish and shrimps with him. I can post more pictures tomorrow after i installed it


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Look forward to it, take some pics during the install if you would?


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

I sure will!







il post pictures asap!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Dude that fish is amazing!!!!
What a beast! Thanks for sharing


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

The water is still a lite blury , gonna take more after a water change in the morning!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

now thats what i call a rawm


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

Rawm?😂


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Perfect lighting in there. I love that spot light look. Gives great shadows in the tank. Very natural look. 
Geez this threads making me want to reinvest in another rawmb


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

i like how the tank is perfectly aquascaped too, the sand really sets it off + perfect shape on the rawm

if this was pfury in its heydey this thread would have had like 4 pages by now lol


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

Thats a beautiful setup! Very nice size chimple, he must be bad ass


----------



## Pygo-joe (Jan 29, 2005)

Oh yeah... It's personable. Very nice Rhom.


----------



## audiction (Dec 7, 2002)

very nice rhom


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2016)

Beautiful rhom. Is this the one they call "jet black?"


----------

